# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## Gr0wler (18 Окт 2012)

Уважаемые специалисты в этом вопросе, помогите оценить аккордеон, 7/8, 37/96, регистров 5/9,"Weltmeister gigantilli 3".


----------

